
How To Mine Bitcoins - eranation
http://techcrunch.com/2013/04/08/how-to-mine-bitcoins/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
DigitalSea
As pointed out in the comments on the article, this would have been a handy
article to have 3 years ago when it was possible to profitably mine Bitcoins.
It has got to the point where the costs of generating a Bitcoin far outweigh
the costs of just buying a Bitcoin. Sure you can enter a mining pool and split
the profits based on your efforts, but still works out to cost more in energy
than what you get in return.

~~~
lowboy
Depends on how much your energy costs. I generate 2.7Gh/s with 4x7970 GPUs,
which costs about $2.40 per 24 hours, and yields ~$35-40 in BTC at the time of
writing.

~~~
DigitalSea
You make a good point here. The cost of a HD7970 here in Australia is still
about $400, so that's a $1600 outlay how long would it take to make back the
initial outlay and then you have other factors to take into account like
cooling as well and geographical location and price of energy.

